# XSLT oder Java? / XML-Tools



## AlArenal (17. Sep 2004)

Hallihallo!

Für eine Anwendung werde ich in Kürze eine Importfunktion für MS Visio Dateien entwickeln müssen. Ab Version 2003 kann das Teil ja XML und das Schema ist von MS dokumentiert.

Nun bin ich am überlegen ob ich mir die benötigten Daten von Hand mit Java rausziehen soll, oder ob ich XSLT benutze. Hintergrund ist, das die Anwendung ein XML-Format zum speichern der Dokumente nutzt. Allerdings habe ich mit XSLT noch nicht gearbeitet.

Da ich eh auf der Suche nach einem Tool war, um mein XML-Schema zu erstellen und zu dokumentieren, überlege ich gerade ob ich mal XMLSpy einkaufen soll. Da könnte ich die Doku mit machen und den XSLT-Kram mit erstellen und testen. 

Hat zufällig wer Erfahrung mit dem Pro/Contra von XSLT vs. Java? Oder hat wer Erfahrung mit XMLSpy oder anderen Tools, mit denen ich XML-Schemata und deren Doku erstellen kann?


----------



## DP (17. Sep 2004)

hi. ich habe mit fop gearbeitet, basiert zum teil auch auf xslt. funktioniert mit java ganz gut.

bevor du xmlspy kaufst, würde ich mir erstmal die personal-edition anschauen. 

imho wird xmlspy von version zu version überladener. d.h., dass man von funktionen und möglichkeiten erschlagen wird...

cu


----------



## AlArenal (17. Sep 2004)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hi. ich habe mit fop gearbeitet, basiert zum teil auch auf xslt. funktioniert mit java ganz gut.



Vielleicht sollte ich dazu noch erwähnen das es sich bei der Anwendung um ein Applet handelt. Ich versuche also auch möglichst das Ding klein zu halten und so wenige Libs wie möglich zusätzlich einzubauen. Derzeit benutze ich XML-mäßig nur was mit JRE 1.4.2 so bietet.



> bevor du xmlspy kaufst, würde ich mir erstmal die personal-edition anschauen.



Habe ich heute gemacht. Home Edition gezogen und bei "Feature of the Day" mal den Schema-Kram aktiviert und spiele da nun schon mit rum. Das kapiere sogar ich und macht nen sehr brauchbaren Eindruck.



> imho wird xmlspy von version zu version überladener. d.h., dass man von funktionen und möglichkeiten erschlagen wird...



So gehts mir mittlerweile aber in jedem größeren Programm, ob das nun aus MS Office ist, oder ob es sich um den JBuilder handelt (obwohl ich plane bald mal auf NetBeans umzusatteln), ...
Stört mich aber nicht sonderlich. Mich zwingt ja niemand den Kram zu nutzen, den ich nicht brauche.


----------

